# Io penso che qui si perda troppo tempo a discutere di cazzate ...



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

...dimenticandosi le cose seriamente serie.
No perchè oggi mi potrebbe venire un infarto.

[video=youtube;A3sBZ5Nr4hc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3sBZ5Nr4hc&list=PLol_ykYs3OQ7zO  cocbm6HTz46UhkcBaXY&index=52[/video]

Sembra che sia anche tutto vero.
Ora scusatemi.
Ho un appuntamento in chiesa.
Per rinnovare tutti i sacramenti.
E rendere grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Non vedo se c'è un video o no.
Se c'è dimmi di cosa tratta.
Comunque periodicamente l'autoreferenzialità del forum raggiunge livelli di saturazione in tutte le discussioni.
Ma chi vuole giocare vorrebbe conoscere le regole o almeno che qui vigono le stesse che sono comunemente diffuse nel web.


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ...dimenticandosi le cose seriamente serie.
> No perchè oggi mi potrebbe venire un infarto.
> 
> [video=youtube;A3sBZ5Nr4hc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3sBZ5Nr4hc&list=PLol_ykYs3OQ7zO  cocbm6HTz46UhkcBaXY&index=52[/video]
> ...


tesoro mio, è uno dei miei giochi preferiti su Psx io e mio fratello quei tre cd li abbiamo consumati con più di 200 ore a testa [emoji4] 
Ma non sei piccina per ricordarti di FFVII?


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo se c'è un video o no.
> Se c'è dimmi di cosa tratta.
> Comunque periodicamente l'autoreferenzialità del forum raggiunge livelli di saturazione in tutte le discussioni.
> Ma chi vuole giocare vorrebbe conoscere le regole o almeno che qui vigono le stesse che sono comunemente diffuse nel web.


E' un video per i videogiocatori del forum .
Un remake di un videogioco di quando ero ragazzina: roba di cui tra i fan si è parlato per 18/19 anni senza che dalla casa produttrice arrivassero mai notizie.

Il resto era una battuta (anche perchè l'argomento del mio post, come vedi, non è per niente serio e serissimo: da lì il titolo).
Le frecciatine non sono nel mio stile e l'autorefenzialità non mi disturba: al più mi estranea da alcune discussioni e mi fa prediligere altre.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo se c'è un video o no.
> Se c'è dimmi di cosa tratta.
> Comunque periodicamente l'autoreferenzialità del forum raggiunge livelli di saturazione in tutte le discussioni.
> Ma chi vuole giocare vorrebbe conoscere le regole o almeno che qui vigono le stesse che sono comunemente diffuse nel web.





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E' un video per i videogiocatori del forum .
> Un remake di un videogioco di quando ero ragazzina: roba di cui tra i fan si è parlato per 18/19 anni senza che dalla casa produttrice arrivassero mai notizie.
> 
> Il resto era una battuta (anche perchè l'argomento del mio post, come vedi, non è per niente serio e serissimo: da lì il titolo).
> Le frecciatine non sono nel mio stile e l'autorefenzialità non mi disturba: al più mi estranea da alcune discussioni e mi fa prediligere altre.


Bruni, vedi tu che figlia saggia


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> tesoro mio, è uno dei miei giochi preferiti su Psx io e mio fratello quei tre cd li abbiamo consumati con più di 200 ore a testa [emoji4]
> Ma non sei piccina per ricordarti di FFVII?


No.
Ci sono diventata grande, mi ha insegnato l'inglese più di quanto abbiano mai fatto a scuola, e ha tutto il mio amore tutt'oggi :mexican:


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No.
> Ci sono diventata grande, mi ha insegnato l'inglese più di quanto abbiano mai fatto a scuola, e ha tutto il mio amore tutt'oggi :mexican:


Ma sai che anche io l'inglese lo masticai meglio grazie a FFVII? Non sono portato per le lingue, mio grande rammarico, ma in quel periodo giocandoci imparai molto di più la lingua di Albione di quanto appreso in 14 anni di scuola [emoji23] 
Ma mi sa che esce solo per Ps4/One


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ...dimenticandosi le cose seriamente serie.
> No perchè oggi mi potrebbe venire un infarto.
> 
> [video=youtube;A3sBZ5Nr4hc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3sBZ5Nr4hc&list=PLol_ykYs3OQ7zO  cocbm6HTz46UhkcBaXY&index=52[/video]
> ...


Fichissimo!
Un altro dei regali che mi ha fatto questo forum [emoji173]️


----------



## Falcor (6 Dicembre 2015)

Per questo post, piccola trmoncina ti abbuono un fiocchetto. Tornano ad essere tre


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma sai che anche io l'inglese lo masticai meglio grazie a FFVII? Non sono portato per le lingue, mio grande rammarico, ma in quel periodo giocandoci imparai molto di più la lingua di Albione di quanto appreso in 14 anni di scuola [emoji23]
> Ma mi sa che esce solo per Ps4/One


Fanculo. Io per giocarci mi posso anche comprare 4 consolle diverse 
Guarda, con le lingue è normale: la didattica ti può dare le basi, ma solo una giusta frequenza quotidiana può far apprendere sul serio. I videogiochi possono essere utili in tal senso 
A me questo qui in particolare ha dato un ottimo slancio per avere un vocabolario abbastanza intuitivo ed ampio da potrermi approcciare autonomamente a tutto il resto 



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fichissimo!
> Un altro dei regali che mi ha fatto questo forum [emoji173]️


Nel senso che sono stati quelli del forum a convincere i ragazzi della Square a lavorarci su? 
Abbiamo utonti influenti qui


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Nei 





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E' un video per i videogiocatori del forum .
> Un remake di un videogioco di quando ero ragazzina: roba di cui tra i fan si è parlato per 18/19 anni senza che dalla casa produttrice arrivassero mai notizie.
> 
> Il resto era una battuta (anche perchè l'argomento del mio post, come vedi, non è per niente serio e serissimo: da lì il titolo).
> Le frecciatine non sono nel mio stile e l'autorefenzialità non mi disturba: al più mi estranea da alcune discussioni e mi fa prediligere altre.


Nei quote ho visto che era final fantasy.


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Fanculo. Io per giocarci mi posso anche comprare 4 consolle diverse
> ...


Ecco, una comprala a me per Natale  [emoji8] 
...e chiamala console, ti prego mi viene l'orticaria a leggere le due LL (deformazione professionale da utente decennale di forum di videogiochi)


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nei
> Nei quote ho visto che era final fantasy.


Sì.  
Scusa.
Non scrissi il titolo 



Falcor ha detto:


> Per questo post, piccola trmoncina ti abbuono un fiocchetto. Tornano ad essere tre :mrgreen:


Devo chiedere a farfalla se ti posso menare :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sì.
> Scusa.
> Non scrissi il titolo
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ecco, una comprala a me per Natale  [emoji8]
> ...e chiamala console, ti prego mi viene l'orticaria a leggere le due LL (deformazione professionale da utente decennale di forum di videogiochi)


Perdono


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Perdono


[emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No


----------



## banshee (7 Dicembre 2015)

Final Fantasy...... :inlove:


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Final Fantasy...... :inlove:


Ciao ban [emoji4] 
Hai giocato anche te al 7?


----------



## banshee (7 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao ban [emoji4]
> Hai giocato anche te al 7?


ciao Ryoga buongiorno! sì   la mia giovinezza!


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Ryoga buongiorno! sì   la mia giovinezza!


Perché adesso sei vecchia? [emoji29] 
Comunque è uno di quei giochi che vanno "vissuti" almeno una volta nella vita, come anche Metal Gear Solid


----------



## banshee (7 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perché adesso sei vecchia? [emoji29]
> Comunque è uno di quei giochi che vanno "vissuti" almeno una volta nella vita, come anche Metal Gear Solid


no non sono vecchia sono sempre giovine, ma era fine anni 90 ero ancora più giovine!

esatto. anche Metal Gear Solid, squagliato proprio.


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no non sono vecchia sono sempre giovine, ma era fine anni 90 ero ancora più giovine!
> 
> esatto. anche Metal Gear Solid, squagliato proprio.


Devo ancora recuperare l'ultimo (the phantom pain) ma vorrei giocarlo su una Ps4, che ancora non ho [emoji28]


----------



## marietto (7 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ...dimenticandosi le cose seriamente serie.
> No perchè oggi mi potrebbe venire un infarto.
> 
> [video=youtube;A3sBZ5Nr4hc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3sBZ5Nr4hc&list=PLol_ykYs3OQ7zO  cocbm6HTz46UhkcBaXY&index=52[/video]
> ...


Azz... Mi toccherà comprare la PS4....

Ricordo una notte intera a cercare di ottenere il Chocobo d'Oro...
Per me però era un pò più grave che per gli altri utenti "nostalgici", perchè all'epoca ero già sposato e con due figli piccoli...


----------



## Falcor (7 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Ricordo una notte intera a cercare di ottenere il Chocobo d'Oro...


Ogni tanto mi diletto a collezionare platini quindi ti capisco benissimo, son soddisfazioni


----------



## marietto (7 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> son soddisfazioni


Ah, no!?!


----------

